

MIT develops algorithms to "solve" non-linear systems as sum of squares - ashley
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2010/parrilo-convergence.html

======
ssp
His publications are here: <http://www.mit.edu/~parrilo/pubs/index.html>. This
one in particular: <http://arxiv.org/pdf/0909.0808v1> looks like it might be
related.

~~~
gtt
Can't open file from <http://arxiv.org/pdf/0909.0808v1> evince says
"Permission Denied". Could someone provide another link? Thanks in advance.

~~~
esheldon
Its just a PDF file, but the name lacks an extension. You might try
downloading it, renaming it with a .pdf extension, and trying again to open
it.

------
nkh
Does anyone have a link to the actual algorithms?

~~~
KonaB
I suppose the article is referring to the SOSTOOLS (where SOS = _Sum of
Squares_ ) free MATLAB toolbox:

<http://www.cds.caltech.edu/sostools>

<http://www.mit.edu/~parrilo/sostools>

The article could have mentioned that more people have worked on this. The
whole thing started while Parrilo and Prajna were Prof. John Doyle's grad
students at Caltech / CDS. Yet once again, MIT's shameless self-promotion
fails to give credit where credit is due...

~~~
iamwil
I always hate how these articles never have links to the actual papers or
references. I suppose most people don't care, but then again, this is MIT
news. Nerds will read it. HN's the only place where you get links to stuff.
Thanks.

~~~
dschobel
<http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/> is the online alumni magazine whose, like
every other alumni magazine on earth's, sole purpose is PR about the great
things the school is doing.

It isn't exactly scientific american.

~~~
iamwil
while true, I don't think it hurts for journalists of any sort to quote or
link to their sources. And considering the audience of MIT alumni, I'm sure
they'd appreciate it as much as I would.

